# Women park easier than men



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Women find no difficulty in parking

Dave p


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Women find no difficulty in parking
> 
> Dave p


I think that that is quite an impressive piece of parking!
Obviously more difficult to put the car in that way rather than the right way round.

Dave - are you being sexist here? There is also a man walking towards the car as well or have you got "woman tinted" glasses on?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

mdc i have no trouble with sex 1st
The young blonde is definatley the owner of the car.
When the Carols get on i will make a sharp exit. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Infact if you look closer the woman is walking past the car and the man is walking directly to it!! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Change your glasses Dawn :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nah she has her keys in her left hand and pressing the remote unlocking.

DAve p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Now, now, chaps.
We always said they couldn't parallel park.
This proves us sooooooooooo wrong.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

It's great that us women are learning to do so many things on our own. I voted in the elections last time without any help from my husband!!

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I knew my little Irish darling would pop up, but she dissapointed me.  She didn`t threaten to have me shot :lol: 


Cheers and may your Guiness be with you.

dave p


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I am in no position to comment - I get all in a a tiz waz just parking the flipping Smart!  

Sue


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Did He drop you off at the poling station ?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sue , thats because the ends are too close together. 8) 
I would love a smrt but Lady p says my SLK would have to go  

Can you fill up at the filling station.

Dave p


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I knew my little Irish darling would pop up, but she dissapointed me.  She didn`t threaten to have me shot :lol:
> 
> Cheers and may your Guiness be with you.
> 
> dave p


Dave!! I have never threatened to have you shot! I have never threatened to shoot anybody. I'd probably miss. 
(Are women allowed to have guns?)

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Must be Carol from lanarkshire then.... sorry

dave p


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Change your glasses Dawn :lol:
> 
> tony


Made you look twice though didn't I? :lol: :lol:

..now that I _know_ it was a woman....you go girl...not many men could do that!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Did He drop you off at the poling station ?


No, I found the way myself. with the really BIG map he had drawn me. I only took two wrong turns, got there just before they closed for the night. 
Real proud of myself I was.

Ca


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Thought you might like this 




Cheers Steve :wink:

Sorry Girls I'll get me tin hat :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Must be Carol from lanarkshire then.... sorry
> 
> dave p


Now to sort out a small misunderstanding. There is only ONE Carol, (well. one of Those Carols) My Ca is not short for Carol, it is short for Cavorting! so don't mix us up again.

Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This girl looks a bit like you Ca.

Could it be? :? :? :wink:

>> See here <<

Dave :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

No that one isn't me. I'm the one that did it without the lorry.

One day I was parking my car in Dublin and a street cleaner shook his head and said 'you'll never get that in there love'
I got it in, three manouvers.

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Steve,

Its nice to have a giggle on a gloomy day.

DAve p


----------

